# VOD Expirations



## robgettier (Aug 17, 2006)

Started using VOD the other day. Not too shabby. Anyway, I looked around and could not find an answer.

There are expirations listed on the VOD menus. This makes sense. They can't leave the same shows out there forever. However, when you download something, the expiration still shows in the My Playlist. Is this real? Will the show be deleted from my dvr on the expiration date?


----------



## sNEIRBO (Jul 23, 2006)

I noticed that too, and it didn't make a lot of sense to me. 

I downloaded Cars off of Showtime On Demand for my daughter on my HR20. It has an expiration of a couple of weeks. 

I recorded Cars the other morning off of Showtime for her on the R15 and can keep it forever.

i'm sure this is some digital right management issue, I just don't see the difference between the download and the recording.


----------



## RDH416 (Oct 24, 2007)

I downloaded a movie that had an expiration of 11/15. On 11/16, it no longer appeared on my playlist. 
Fortunately, I'd already watched the movie but had been saving it for a possible re-view. Looks like expiration dates do happen!


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

so whats the reasoning officially behind the deletions i wonder? Thankfully i have a dvd burner hooked up but still...


----------



## keep amonte (Oct 2, 2002)

Bueller, Bueller,

Anyone know the answer to why there are expiration on content I download?
I wish there were not!


----------



## jabd (Aug 8, 2006)

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=117236


----------



## keep amonte (Oct 2, 2002)

jabd said:


> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=117236


Thanks


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

keep amonte said:


> Thanks


Why the  ?

The link is to the thread on the same topic from before...
Nothing has changed.

The content owners, set the time lines on how long the items can sit on your DVR... That's it... nothing else to it.


----------



## keep amonte (Oct 2, 2002)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Why the  ?
> 
> The link is to the thread on the same topic from before...
> Nothing has changed.
> ...


Sorry, nothing in relation to the poster, just my personal confusion to the content providers for expiration dates. It would be nice to download all of season 2 of Dexter and have all the time I need to catch up. Job, kids, life all take away viewing time to watch 20 episodes in 1-2 weeks.
No harm intended.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Otay... just checking


----------



## josetann (Oct 2, 2006)

I think it's pretty stupid, I downloaded a few things using VOD, saw the expiration, and then promptly did a search and recorded it on a regular channel (and in HD too, woohoo). Even if it's a PPV, we can keep it recorded virtually forever, right? Though I think I know the reasoning behind the expiration, they want everything to eventually expire, this just gets us used to the idea. Won't be long, and all those movies you record on the premium channels will have expiration dates too. I wouldn't be that upset if they tied recordings to the programming tiers (i.e. you can only watch a show recorded on HBO while you are subscribed to HBO) but I doubt this will happen as movie/show rights are traded around all the time; HBO may be the Star Wars channel now, but what about when Showtime is all Star Wars all the time? Showtime is going to want you to subscribe to their service to watch what they have the rights to.


----------

